# Rasbora emergency!!



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a Rasbora with what looks like swim bladder, do you think you could help? It is a Espei Rasbora in a tank with three other Espei Rasbora, one harlequin, a Nerite snail and millions of pond snails. It's a ten gallon tank, heated to 79, with a twenty gallon filter.,I've had one guppy and one Espei die in the past week out of the blue, the guppy was two years old and the Rasboras are about 20 months old. One of the Rasboras keeps sinking at its tail end, and then swimming up. It's like it has a weight on its tail. It's not bloated or anything.

Is there any meds you think I could use on it?

THANKYOU so much!

I have Epsom salt, aquarium salt and metronidazole on hand.


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

Most likely it's due to stress. Often times when Rasboras/Tetras and some Barbs I think, when they are stressed they will float like that, going tail up or down. It's not anything you can "cure" per se other than getting whatever it is that is stressing them, to go away. Since you've had two fish die out of the blue, there could be a nasty disease lurking in the tank but until it show's physical signs of what it might be, it's not treatable.

It might not be a disease but just old age, the fish you had might have been older when you got them if you got them from a store or something.

But most likely the reason that fish is stressed out or presumed to be stressed, could be from the other fish dying and now that fish might be picked on by the other two, that would definitely stress out any fish.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

They are probably old, I bought the Rasboras at near full size in February 2012. There is one Rasbora who has a cottony growth on its nose, which it got about three months ago. The fish has shown no signs of stress or pain, and is the most active fish in the tank! It eats a lot too. Do you think it could be something to do with that?


----------



## lilnaugrim (Mar 27, 2013)

It could be, fluff is generally columnaris which is an opportunistic disease and will attack a fish whenever it get's stressed. But it lurks in the water at all times so it's not something you can fully get rid of by just doing water changes and whatnot, so medicine would be the way to go if you want to help him get better. But I would believe that the recent deaths could then be attributed to the possible Columnaris outbreak. You can use Furan-2 to treat it.


----------

